# Would You Wear A Cape?



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Setting Halloween, costume parties, and those personal moments when you are playing Batman aside, would you ever wear a cape? A cloak?

note to Sator: a historic overview of such apparel would be most appreciated.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

medwards said:


> Setting Halloween, costume parties, and those personal moments when you are playing Batman aside, would you ever wear a cape? A cloak?


Absolutely. I think one of the gretaest fashion statements I have ever seen...well, I have seen it in photographs and movies...was Franklin Roosevelt wearing a U.S. Navy Admiral's wool cape. I would wear one of those anywhere!

Buzz


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Only if it was cape weather...and I was in fact Frank Costanza's lawyer.

Actually, I still think capes should be reserved for Halloween and superheroes.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

While hunting in Eastern Europe or maybe Scotland, othewise not on a bet.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

If I were Captain Marvel, yes. But I am not, so no.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

You're not????


----------



## The Other Andy (Jan 9, 2008)

In Transylvania, yes.

You mean a cape like this one? I would wear it in Manhattan or Chicago, or hunting in Poiana, Romania. I'm not so sure I would here in Durham, NC.










FDR wore one though, so maybe it will come back like the hat . . . .

I second the call for Sator. Where is he when we need him?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Not a chance! :icon_smile:


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

That's the only time I would wear a cape.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

In a single word: no.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Not even an Inverness cloak?


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

Without hesitation. I have a custom made, full-length, deep-charcoal cloak that I wear in cooler weather. When I wear it I never fail to recieve complements. Then again, it is even more striking on my 6"6' frame.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I would not.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

Long ago, when the Met Opera had a touring company, grandmother took mom, brother & me to see Cosi Fan Tutti. There I saw a cape on a patron. It was dramatic, flamboyant, even. Even though it was a matinee production, I thought "ah, grand opera", and it seemed somehow normal, though the individual was the only one I saw with a cape. 

The introduction to opera actually worked, and I enjoy it do this day.

Capes, however, are a different story.

I would not wear one.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

Never....


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes! But only for certain functions. Opening night at the Met or BSO. Or for the Viennese Opera Ball. Other than that it would stay in the closet.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

*And a past discussion on opera capes...*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=70044


----------



## MarcDavidMiller (Mar 1, 2005)

*Yes*

Without a doubt I would, and do when appropriate (weather and dress wise). If it is below 70 I will wear mine to the Russian Nobility Ball on May 9 in New York.

Sourced through Capas Sesena:

www.sesena.com


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I would if I were a regular patron of the arts.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Remember, though, that cloaks and capes are not the same thing. I might -- _might_ -- consider an Inverness cloak. But not a cape.



Bob Loblaw said:


> I would if I were a regular patron of the arts.


:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

If I didn't, how would I strike terror into the hearts of criminals? They are a superstitious and cowardly lot.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Preu Pummel said:


> That's the only time I would wear a cape.


But you would need bandages, too.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*A cape looked good....*

on Bela Lugosi, in fact, I believe he was buried in his


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

How many ways are there to say no. Actually I never understood why Superman and Batman wore them. Looks to me like they would just get in the way. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## misch.chief (Feb 21, 2008)

Personally, I can't wear them, but there are people who can pull them off really well, and they do look super-cool (excuse the pun on super hereos ic12337!!


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Wizard said:


> Without hesitation. I have a custom made, full-length, deep-charcoal cloak that I wear in cooler weather. When I wear it I never fail to recieve complements. Then again, it is even more striking on my 6"6' frame.


Of course a wizard would wear a cape!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> How many ways are there to say no. Actually I never understood why Superman and Batman wore them. Looks to me like they would just get in the way. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Have you seen _The Incredibles_?


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Is the unbrella the reason why capes and cloaks have departed normal wear?

A new generation of men may bring capes and cloaks back. So, never say never.


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

What's the difference between a cape and a cloak?


----------



## JSweeney (Jan 25, 2008)

Teacher said:


> Have you seen _The Incredibles_?


Which basically borrowed that entire bit from _The Watchmen_, where-in they show one of the "adventurers" being shot in the head at point-blank range because his cape got caught in the door.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

The Other Andy said:


>


Black Fleece has some cool stuff occasionally. 



medwards said:


> would you ever wear a cape? A cloak?


I wish I could find an occasion to wear such an item, but sadly I fear I never will.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

medwards said:


> Setting Halloween, costume parties, and those personal moments when you are playing Batman aside,


*Transformative Effects of Marriage on the Y-chromosome. *



*Three women: one engaged, one married, and one a mistress, are chatting about their relationships and decide to amaze their men....that night all three will wear a leather bodice S&M style, stilettos and mask over their eyes**.*



*After a few days they meet again.*



*The engaged girlfriend said: "The other night, when my boyfriend came back home, he found me in the leather bodice, 4" stilettos and mask. He said, **'**You are the woman of my life, I love you**'**...then we made love all night long." *



*The mistress stated: "Oh Yes! The other night we met in his office. I was wearing the leather bodice, mega stilettos, mask over my eyes and a raincoat. When I opened the raincoat, he didn't say a word. We just had wild sex all night." *



*The married one then said: "The other night I sent the kids to stay at my mother's for the night, I got myself ready, leather bodice, super stilettos and mask over my eyes. My husband came in from work, grabbed the TV controller and a beer, and said, **'**Hey **Batman**, what's for dinner?**'"*

Sorry, couldn't resist:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

paper clip said:


> Of course a wizard would wear a cape!:icon_smile_wink:


Just part of the mystique.


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

Loose On The Lead said:


> What's the difference between a cape and a cloak?


Generally length. A cloak is usually full-length (Past knees). A cape is usually above the knees (unless you are a superhero :icon_smile and a capelet is above the waist. An Inverness Cloak is a combination of a full length cloak and a capelet.


----------



## Slim Portly (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, I could see myself wearing climate-appropriate attire such as a cloak or a cape. However, out here in the desert I'm pushing the comfort level just by wearing long sleeves.


----------



## lucasszy (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd definitely wear one of these:


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*+1*



ilikeyourstyle said:


> Only if it was cape weather...and I was in fact Frank Costanza's lawyer.


Nice!


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Wizard said:


> Generally length. A cloak is usually full-length (Past knees). A cape is usually above the knees (unless you are a superhero :icon_smile and a capelet is above the waist. An Inverness Cloak is a combination of a full length cloak and a capelet.


I would wear a cloak but not a cape. However, the notion doesn't intrigue me enough to go buy one.


----------



## mack11211 (Oct 14, 2004)

I believe I would.

This is New York. We can get away with things.

There are some nice models at Peter Elliot Blue on the Upper East Side.

There are also many great examples in Italy:

https://www.tabarro.it/

and Spain:

That said, I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## jar2574 (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't think I could pull that off. A cape would be flat out ridiculous. 

I think I could wear an inverness cloak (judging from the links posted here), if the weather was cold enough.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

Maybe if I was really drunk looking for attention... other than that, no.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

The more I've thought about it, the more I've decided I'd wear a cloak, if someone happened to give me one. And if anyone chose to look at me with scorn, I'd take comfort in the fact I was wearing an awesome cloak.


----------



## Aluan (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd wear a cloak if I somehow happened to have one and if the weather were right. *Fortunately*, it never gets much below 60 degrees fahrenheit even in winter.

I've also thought about wearing a Clint Eastwood type poncho, which would, even if it's not that similar to a cape, probably draw about the same amount of derision as a cape.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Aluan said:


> I've also thought about wearing a Clint Eastwood type poncho, which would, even if it's not that similar to a cape, probably draw about the same amount of derision as a cape.


Not if you followed Clint's lead and were packing a six-shooter and rifle underneath it.


----------



## davidhm (Jan 8, 2006)

*I would / I wouldn't...*

I don't understand the point of many of the I would / I wouldn't posts. Is it just a poll?

Just a couple of threads over ( https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53202 ) people are gnashing their teeth over men's capris. I think I'd much rather be caught strolling along the beach in those capris (especially if I had the tushy for it) than in any of the capes pictured. Part of the reason would be that I think they look better than most of the capes, on a flat out aesthetic level. Part of it is that they are more fashionable. Part of it is that capes seem particluarly evocative of cartoon superheros and aristocratic fops. Capris - just of chill beach-combers.

Styles of dress go out of fashion. What do people think is the best-before date on an old mode of dress? Would you wear a toga? How many people wear capes to the Met openings? If you're one of three, you are trying to be conspicuous.

Some of the most garish, sad photos on the Esquire best dressed regular guy thingy are of people wearing stuff that just screams "Look, look, lookie at me!!" and maybe, "I got money, mad money!" I don't think that there is one man in a thousand that can wear a cape without it screaming at least one of those sentiments. That FDR may have pulled it off isn't much refutation of that.

Please put me down as maybe. It's reading discussions like this that help me resist the urge to wear a kilt to the office.

David MacFarlane


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

davidhm said:


> Part of it is that they are more fashionable. Part of it is that capes seem particluarly evocative of cartoon superheros and aristocratic fops. Capris - just of chill beach-combers.


I am more concerned with the Duke of Windsor than looking like a Virginia Beach tourist.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I doubt that I would wear one, but I think that there are people who could pull it off at the proper event and look great.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I am more concerned with the Duke of Windsor than looking like a Virginia Beach tourist.


Ouch to Virginia Beach. They have a nice buffet at the Pizza Hut, you know.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

DocHolliday said:


> If I didn't, how would I strike terror into the hearts of criminals?


Belt fed machine guns.

HTH, HAND.



> They are a superstitious and cowardly lot.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

medwards said:


> note to Sator: a historic overview of such apparel would be most appreciated.


There are some garments of which I know little to nothing of their history. Indeed, I think I have come across more erudite discussions on the origins of the codpiece. But if ever I did stumble across something worth reporting you shall be the first to know. :icon_smile:


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank you. We always appreciate your contributions. :icon_smile:


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Sator said:


> There are some garments of which I know little to nothing of their history. Indeed, I think I have come across more erudite discussions on the origins of the codpiece.


Which would be....


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

I was afraid that someone would ask...


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

medwards said:


> I was afraid that someone would ask...


_Had_ to be asked.


----------



## Dashing1 (Feb 27, 2007)

I think capes highlight the extremely elegant man. However, if you are NOT extremely elegant and self-confident, don't even attempt it!

The degree of difficulty on this manuever is a 9.9!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

A cape? Seriously?

Not on a bet (unless, as a previous poster mentioned, you are Frank Costanza's lawyer).


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I like those Italian cloaks, but I wouldn't wear one until i was over 65, and i would only wear such in NYC or some large European cities.

Or in Japan; they love all that stuff if you are gaijin.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

davidhm said:


> Styles of dress go out of fashion.
> 
> David MacFarlane


He said (shudder) "fashion"!


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Naval Gent said:


> Boat Cloak is correct. In 23 years, I've never seen one, but it's still in the uniform regs, to wit:
> 
> Quote
> 
> ...


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

*Superheroes Opt Out*

Even Superheroes are making oher choices. This from today's Financial Times on superhero attire:

_Capes have been an object of scorn among discerning superheroes at least since 1974, when, having abandoned his old career as an act of protest over Vietnam and Watergate, Captain America briefly took on the nom de guerre Nomad, dressed himself in a piratical ensemble of midnight blue and gold, and brought his first exploit as a stateless hero to an inglorious end by tripping over his own flowing coat. So let's lose the cape._


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

I think the US Marine Corps mess dress cape is quite dashing. Of course, the expense of acquiring one goes well beyond the cash outlay.


----------



## p.o.t.u.s (Feb 28, 2008)

Only on halloween.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Object name:	Boat cloak
We have 2 objects of this type online 
F2152-1, Boat cloak
Artist/maker: unknown
Date made:	circa 1805
Place made:	England
Materials:	wool; brass; linen
Measurements: Overall: 5842 x 6858 mm
Credit:	National Maritime Museum, Greenwich, London

This boat cloak, although quite faded, is an extremely rare survival of protective or outdoor clothing from the early part of the 19th century. It is made of a hard wearing, coarse weave green wool and lined with a similar brown wool. The cloak, which is quite voluminous, gathers into a stand or fall collar and fastens with a small Royal Naval button at the neck. The cloak, with its deep hood, would have provided excellent protection against the elements. Its length would have also served to protect stockings and shoes in addition to clothing, all of which would have been expensive to replace.

https://www.nmm.ac.uk/collections/nelson/viewObject.cfm?ID=UNI0078


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

US Marine Officer's Boat Cloak circa 1940.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Fuzzypuppy said:


> ...US Marine Corps mess dress cape...


Can you post a picture?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Bogdanoff said:


> US Marine Officer's Boat Cloak circa 1940.


Very nice.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

MC Uniform Regulation 3003. The boatcloak, made of dark blue broadcloth material lined with scarlet wool broadcloth, is an optional item which may be worn by male officers and SNCO's with evening dress and blue dress "A"/"B" uniforms for official and social functions. It will not be worn when the blue dress uniform is worn as the uniform of the day.

https://www.marineshop.com/boatcloakmarinedress.aspx


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

1940s.

The Transvaal Scottish Museum

The campaign saw the Transvaal Scottish march through Kenya up into Abyssinia.

Among the Abyssinian memorabilia there stands one of the many cloaks of Haile Selassie. This cloak was presented by a Mr. Drabbe who realised the value of the cloak within a museum context.


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

There's one on ebay from Gieves:



Leon


----------



## Lawman (May 31, 2006)

I wear mine with a pilgrim hat and buckle shoes. Looks smashing.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Lawman said:


> I wear mine with a pilgrim hat and buckle shoes. Looks smashing.


I suspect you are not qualified to wear buckles shoes.

But this Earl is:

Note the casual look of the tie and collar, as well as the informally draped cape.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Bogdanoff said:


> Note the casual look of the tie and collar, as well as the informally draped cape.


Why, he looks so laid-back, he may as well be on a beach! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Holdfast said:


> Why, he looks so laid-back, he may as well be on a beach! :icon_smile_big:


The soft velvet cloth is defiantly more relaxed and elegant than woolens (even Armani's) can ever be.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

When Pierre Elliott Trudeau was Prime Minister, Canadians could be assured of least one thing: he was noticed. Wherever he went in the world, he shone. 

When he retired from politics, he returned to practicing law. Montrealers could often spot him walking to work along Pine Avenue, Sherbrooke Street and other streets downtown in his cape, trademark red rose on his lapel, and hat. He was easy to talk to and fun to be with, and always left a lasting impression. He was a magnificent figure, bigger than life.


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

I think I would wear a cape if my name was Kal-El and I was from the planet Krypton.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I have this Rugby Cape. $25 at a Polo outlet. Two people from the Sartorilaist have emailed me to buy it. I tell 'em all I want for it is $200 plus shipping so I can feel what it's like to make a profit once in my life ...and they all disappear. New with tags if anyone is interested.

https://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capeiy5.jpg

Photo by Scott Schuman, now an employee of GQ.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

jazzy1 said:


> I think I would wear a cape if my name was Kal-El and I was from the planet Krypton.


Television, and the stereotypes it has perpetuated, is one of the prime enemies of sophisticated men's clothing.

Dignified articles of dress (including most staples of upper class clothing: ascots, capes, and opera pumps) have been parodied and typed in such a way as to appear as mere caricatures to the average man today.

Instead of identifying these things with those great men of old who actually wore them, the mean man, who knows nothing of them, draws instead on heroes of base arts.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Bogdanoff said:


> Television, and the stereotypes it has perpetuated, is one of the prime enemies of sophisticated men's clothing.
> 
> Dignified articles of dress (including most staples of upper class clothing: ascots, capes, and opera pumps) have been parodied and typed in such a way as to appear as mere caricatures to the average man today.


Well said. I particularly resent the way modern Hollywood films portray the good guys as being badly dressed and the villains as being well dressed. Gone are the villains of old who look unkept, and shoddily dressed - that is how the good guys look.


----------



## dcdapper (Feb 9, 2008)

*Reserved for Superman and Dracula*

No. Capes should be reserved for superheroes and vampires. I know it can get confusing, "Is the guy in the cape a superhero or a vampire?" but just check to see if he has an S on his chest. If not, throw some garlic at him.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Bogdanoff said:


> Television, and the stereotypes it has perpetuated, is one of the prime enemies of sophisticated men's clothing.
> 
> Dignified articles of dress (including most staples of upper class clothing: ascots, capes, and opera pumps) have been parodied and typed in such a way as to appear as mere caricatures to the average man today.
> 
> Instead of identifying these things with those great men of old who actually wore them, the mean man, who knows nothing of them, draws instead on heroes of base arts.


No, it's called "the passage of time." Things changed even before television...really. In Chaucer's _Canterbury Tales_, I recall more than one instance when travelers are teased because of their outdated clothing.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Teacher said:


> No, it's called "the passage of time." Things changed even before television...really. In Chaucer's _Canterbury Tales_, I recall more than one instance when travelers are teased because of their outdated clothing.


Spats fell to the same caricature as "clothing for rich, pompous, out-of-style old men."


----------



## sjm (Oct 6, 2007)

_"Dignified articles of dress (including most staples of upper class clothing: ascots, capes, and opera pumps) have been parodied and typed in such a way as to appear as mere caricatures to the average man today."_

My dear fellow members,

No doubt Mr Bogdanoff is correct, but who among us really cares (or indeed _needs to care_) what the average chap thinks?

I dress up for my friends and my club, and sometimes dress down a bit for a very few clients who come with heavy ideological baggage. While I wouldn't wear a cape to a football match, would it matter otherwise in London? I doubt it. I even remember the current Lord Salisbury (when he was Viscount Cranbourne) testifying to the US Senate on Afghanistan some 25 years back, where he showed up wearing a natty black cape. A few of us were tempted to mistake him for Count Dracula, but we overcame the urge.

Today a prominent Austrian clothier still sells handsome trachten, loden men's capes as below:

And a rather splendid Italian firm produces them at (have them translated by Babelfish online, if your Italian is as shoddy as mine is).

They even seem to make one with an astrakhan collar, described as some kind of _environmentally friendly_ astrakhan, a hard concept to get one's head around, at least if one believes that foetal sheep have the right to life.

Elsewhere on these pages one can find a URL for a capemaker in Spain, but they appear only to serve Spanish ladies.

I have no cape, but this discussion has inspired me to get one. I must chose between Italians and Austrians and Spaniards. It won't do me service in the tropics, where I do most of my work, but my new Panama Bob Montecristi will serve me there (gloat).

If I get the Italian with the (environmentally kind) karakuli/astrakhan collar, what kind of hat need I buy? An Astrakhan? A fur felt fedora as the website recommends? Do please advise!


----------



## edhillpr (Apr 19, 2007)

Of course, the well prepared man must keep a cape in the trunk of his car for emergency use. You may be suddenly caught unaware, and be required to sing an opera aria on short notice. 

Otherwise, I would not wear the cape.


----------



## MarcDavidMiller (Mar 1, 2005)

> ...They even seem to make one with an astrakhan collar, described as some kind of _environmentally friendly_ astrakhan, a hard concept to get one's head around, at least if one believes that foetal sheep have the right to life.
> 
> Elsewhere on these pages one can find a URL for a capemaker in Spain, but they appear only to serve Spanish ladies....


The men's capes from Capas Sesena are the same style as the women's but sized differently.

I would jump on the Italian cape with the astakhan collar in a minute if I visit Italy in the near future.


----------



## sjm (Oct 6, 2007)

*astrakhan*

Dear Mr Miller

I have written to them. If I get an understandable reply I will post it, or post it to you if poss.

Sincerely
Stephen Masty
[email protected]


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Yes, Robin.*

I think a cape might be nice to add to our costumery.

Yours,
Bruce


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

An Inverness Cloak- yes, Id wear that. Thats more of a overcoat than a cape.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> Only if it was cape weather...and I was in fact Frank Costanza's lawyer.


(Doesn't everyone?)


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

*My favourite lady wearing a cape*


----------



## wheredidyougetthathat (Mar 26, 2006)

The cape, as an article of clothing rather than as costume, is *not* just a bit of cloth that barely reaches from one shoulder to the other, as per RL and Larry Iforgethislastname. It is in essence a deconstructed overcoat, made of heavy wool - quite a lot of it, see the Italian picture - meant to be capable of thoroughly sheltering the wearer from rain, snow, wind, and harsh weather in general. A cape is winter wear.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

For my purposes wearing a cape would be a bit much.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Regarding how to wear/use a cape to best advantage I refer you to Ronald Colman in "If I Were King" (https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0030265/) made in 1938.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes, but only in the evenings when I'm fighting crime as The Dark Knight.


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 10, 2007)

Please be serious Sirs,in my country is a aristocratic tradition. since 1900
Seseña are the best,the price tooo :icon_pale:


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

*after sunset and before sunrise*


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

On the Rocks said:


> Please be serious Sirs,in my country is a aristocratic tradition. since 1900
> Seseña are the best,the price tooo :icon_pale:


The grande problem here is that few are able to draw upon their family albums for inspiration and this frairly ordinary peice of clothing seems remote to them.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I always wished people would quit ragging on lederhosen... those are serious fashion in my home country.


----------



## StephenC (Jan 25, 2020)

Certainly. At this time of year I wear one every time I go out. It's comfortable and warm and I can drive in it.


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

StephenC said:


> Certainly. At this time of year I wear one every time I go out. It's comfortable and warm and I can drive in it.


Well if you're going to make a statement like that eleven years later, you're go to have to post a photo . . .


----------



## vonSuess (Apr 29, 2017)

Seems unlikely, but never say never...


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

StephenC said:


> Certainly. At this time of year I wear one every time I go out. It's comfortable and warm and I can drive in it.


Drive? Wouldn't it be easier to fly?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't think I could pull it off, most likely i would get laughed at walking down the street.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Is a bear catholic?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Is a bear catholic?
> 
> View attachment 39311


and don't forget Dracula.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I wear a cape on only two occasions. My opera cape I wear when in white tie in the winter and my Loden cape I take when shooting in the UK for its water shedding properties.

cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Is a bear catholic?
> 
> View attachment 39311


Paraphrasing Robert Diniro's character in the movie Taxi Driver; "You talking to me, punk? You talking to me(!)? Well who do you think you are?"


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

Most of the comments in this thread illustrate the main problem with wearing a cape - it has become inextricably associated with theatrical costumes.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

"I never wear...capes"


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Of all the dead threads to be resurrected, one on wearing capes?

this implies an active query to find such a thread.


----------



## UteLawyer (Aug 14, 2017)

Not knowing anyone who wears one, I can't say for sure, but capes strike me as impractical. An overcoat seems preferable. A brisk walk or a slight wind and the wind resistance of the cape will start working against the wearer.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

via GIPHY


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

drlivingston said:


> via GIPHY


LOL. Now that looks to me to be thew "final word" on the subject!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

UteLawyer said:


> Not knowing anyone who wears one, I can't say for sure, but capes strike me as impractical. An overcoat seems preferable. A brisk walk or a slight wind and the wind resistance of the cape will start working against the wearer.


Speaking from experience, my Austrian Loden cape buttons up the front, is a fine companion on a hike, and is virtually impervious to any type of weather above 20 F. Weather that would render a heavy loden cape non functional would be challenging in even extreme weather gear. Austrians built an empire well prior to the invention of polar tech.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## mlenecare (Jan 30, 2019)

I've never worn a cape but I have worn a boat cloak....


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Speaking from experience, my Austrian Loden cape buttons up the front, is a fine companion on a hike, and is virtually impervious to any type of weather above 20 F. Weather that would render a heavy loden cape non functional would be challenging in even extreme weather gear. Austrians built an empire well prior to the invention of polar tech.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I would love one of these. If I were to wear a cape, that would be the one.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Only in my coffin--maybe. I look weird enough these days donning a necktie.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

A loden cape would be nice for winter camping; as it is, I often sit with a field blanket wrapped around my shoulders as the evening cools.

Really, it's just practical outerwear, a sort of poncho.

I wouldn't have any use for a "town" cape outside of theatricality.

A quick Googling of loden capes also brings up the Irish ruana; I'd enjoy that as well, camping or out on a winter porch.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

SG_67 said:


> Of all the dead threads to be resurrected, one on wearing capes?


It's one of those style items for people who need to be different and who can't seem to realize that one looks like an idiot wearing clothing which is too far outside the prevailing norm. Might as well wear breeches and silk stockings, or lord knows what.


UteLawyer said:


> Not knowing anyone who wears one, I can't say for sure, but capes strike me as impractical. An overcoat seems preferable. A brisk walk or a slight wind and the wind resistance of the cape will start working against the wearer.


I have a couple of British army capes in wool which are short and just long enough to cover a sports jacket. They need some repairs and in any case I probably won't ever wear them although I think they would be useful to wear while commuting on a public transit or something to give you a bit of extra protection but without wearing an overcoat, etc. However, for schlepping around outside the slightest bit of wind would render them basically useless. I can't imagine longer capes would be much better, despite the experience of one of our members. Same for Inverness capes. As an extra layer of protection over already protective clothes "yes" but as the primary outwear "no".


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I think I need to get a cape to more thoroughly embarrass my daughter when I pick her up from school or at a friend's house.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My opera cape...and my wife in her cape.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

I wear one whenever the family and I go out, along with my trusty codpiece.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I find them handy when a queen needs to cross a puddle without getting her shoes wet. Keeps me in good graces and out of the Tower...for a while at least.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My woolen Baluchi cape from Pakistan.
Sometimes one needs to blend with the locals....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I find them handy when a queen needs to cross a puddle without getting her shoes wet. Keeps me in good graces and out of the Tower...for a while at least.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


But then your cape would be wet.


----------



## London380sl (Apr 17, 2009)

They come in handy when you're in Venice during Carnival irate:and they actually keep you pretty warm.
They're also good for deflecting spilt drinks from drunken revelers :beer:

.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

London380sl said:


> They come in handy when you're in Venice during Carnival irate:and they actually keep you pretty warm.
> They're also good for deflecting spilt drinks from drunken revelers :beer:
> 
> .
> View attachment 39510


Well done, sir! That is indeed how to party.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

London380sl said:


> They come in handy when you're in Venice during Carnival irate:and they actually keep you pretty warm.
> They're also good for deflecting spilt drinks from drunken revelers :beer:
> 
> .
> View attachment 39510


You look like an actual captain of the seas. (without the mask)


----------



## Persephone (Jul 17, 2008)

My husband has a boat cloak, and I have a long black velvet cloak with a hood. So, yes, for both of us.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> View attachment 39498
> 
> My opera cape...and my wife in her cape.
> 
> ...


Feststiege in der Wiener Hofburg. If you go up on the left side and then turn right, you end up in the main ballroom, the Festsaal. I was just there four weeks ago.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Persephone said:


> Feststiege in der Wiener Hofburg. If you go up on the left side and then turn right, you end up in the main ballroom, the Festsaal. I was just there four weeks ago.


Yes, I was there for the Juristen Ball in 2018!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

UteLawyer said:


> Not knowing anyone who wears one, I can't say for sure, but capes strike me as impractical. An overcoat seems preferable. A brisk walk or a slight wind and the wind resistance of the cape will start working against the wearer.


Ah, I remember a goomer in very rural PA, whilst I was growing up, that wore one, actually only one, year round. Very strange character, black pants, white shirt, black tie, black shoes and the cape. He had a well publicized hobby of tombstone scratches (piece of paper, over the letters/numbers, rubbed with charcoal) and was elected county coroner.

It was rumored that he tried to channel Count Dracula, but only made to the "'Cs" as Count Chocula (this is a true story).


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Big T said:


> Ah, I remember a goomer in very rural PA, whilst I was growing up, that wore one, actually only one, year round. Very strange character, black pants, white shirt, black tie, black shoes and the cape. He had a well publicized hobby of tombstone scratches (piece of paper, over the letters/numbers, rubbed with charcoal) and was elected county coroner.
> 
> It was rumored that he tried to channel Count Dracula, but only made to the "'Cs" as Count Chocula (this is a true story).


Whilst? A conjunctive watchamacallit , is it commonly used in very rural Pa. ?
Goomer? A fictional pot head goofball character , possibly feline that speaks Spanish?

Or, are there other explanations to this true story about caca, wait, Mabel is it caca or cacao since you do the baking.

Just" joshinwithya" It's a boring Tuesday afternoon. :hi:


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

EclecticSr. said:


> Whilst? A conjunctive watchamacallit , is it commonly used in very rural Pa. ?
> Goomer? A fictional pot head goofball character , possibly feline that speaks Spanish?
> 
> Or, are there other explanations to this true story about caca, wait, Mabel is it caca or cacao since you do the baking.
> ...


Tuesday? We're so rural it's still Monday!

Heading out to the Tractor Supply to check out the new wimmen undergarments for SWMBO, as she really likes to be first in the pasture with the latest burlap frillies!


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Big T said:


> Tuesday? We're so rural it's still Monday!
> 
> Heading out to the Tractor Supply to check out the new wimmen undergarments for SWMBO, as she really likes to be first in the pasture with the latest burlap frillies!


Have a great day.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> Tuesday? We're so rural it's still Monday!
> 
> Heading out to the Tractor Supply to check out the new wimmen undergarments for SWMBO, as she really likes to be first in the pasture with the latest burlap frillies!


LOL. Should SWMBO read the post above, I fear you may be in trouble...again!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Should SWMBO read the post above, I fear you may be in trouble...again!


Nah, she only gets upset when I monkey around the dish washer (our winsome 20 something housekeeper).

Seriously, there are things better off not messed with in our household and the dishwasher is one of them. My wife is a teacher and generally leaves before I do (gotta give her a wide berth in the mornings when she's getting ready). Anyhow, a few years ago, when she loaded up the dishwasher before departing, I got the bright idea to put a couple of ball caps in, to see if the sweat stains were wash out. They do so perfectly! Now, I have most of my laundry done at the cleaners, except for socks and undergarments, and they generally pile up, until out of disgust, my wife (or I) will throw them away, or put into the washer. I think you know where this is going, and again the dishwasher worked perfectly.

So far, my wife was none the wiser, but getting suspicious at my new interest in helping put dishes into the appliance, particularly in how I loaded. But up till now, she did not catch on.

It was at this point that I outfoxed myself. I am a woodworker, pretty much a Neanderthal, in that I eschew the use of electricity for projects, preferring knuckle dragging methods of handsaws, handplanes, chisels and the likes of those. Part of the requirements for this hobby is sharpness of tools, and my choice of sharpening is to use natural oilstones. I am also a collector of old tools, and have quite an accumulation of old sharpening stones. They're available dirt cheap, because they are generally loaded up with oil, dirt, etc., that unless you know what you are looking for, you would not give $.10 for the stone. Well, I know old stones, and have quite a hoard.

My cleaning methods are messy, paint thinner, etc., scrub brush, and, as I said messy. One morning, I got the not so bright idea, that if the dishwasher can clean dirt, grease and grime from pots and pans, it ought to do the same with my oilstones. So...I loaded more than a few and ran it. Stones came out perfectly cleaned! But...there was a greasy film thoughout the dishwasher, on the racks and just everywhere. Next error...should I use some lacquer thinner to clean the swarf off, and without thinking, I did. Being sometimes somewhat lazy, I thought, cleaning these racks will not be that effective, and so, I dumped the quart of thinner into to dishwasher and cycled on dry (no water). Well, everything cleaned up nicely and the dishwasher pumped out the lacquer thinner.

Does anyone here know what lacquer thinner does to plastic fittings, etc.? I didn't, but I do now! We needed a new dishwasher anyways, and the deal from Lowes included replacing old hook-up lines.

So, no more using that appliance for anything but dishes, and maybe the occasional ball cap and/or cape!


----------



## Dapper Chap (Jun 10, 2013)

I own 2 Inverness capes..(or apparently they are actually called an Ulster cape). And when suitably cold they go splendidly with my shooting suits


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

Dapper Chap said:


> I own 2 Inverness capes..(or apparently they are actually called an Ulster cape). And when suitably cold they go splendidly with my shooting suits
> View attachment 40922
> View attachment 40923
> View attachment 40924
> ...


Sadly, I definitely do not have the right venue for that . . .


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Dapper Chap said:


> I own 2 Inverness capes..(or apparently they are actually called an Ulster cape). And when suitably cold they go splendidly with my shooting suits
> View attachment 40922
> View attachment 40923
> View attachment 40924
> ...


That is a wildly unattractive outfit. Your bow tie's falling off and you've buttoned the Norfolk all wrong. One front quarter is lower than the other, by a mile. The idea of a cape, all by itself, is such an eye catcher that the wearer should think twice before having one cut from a loud plaid, like yours, lest he be mistaken for wearing a horse blanket. Knickers and argyle socks? Watch some period pieces on tee vee to see how this is done. The pieces you've chosen are incongruent and the pipe thing is icing on a non existant cake. You need a bucket of panache to bring this across. Maybe rehearse or something. Wear some of this stuff piece meal until you get comfy in it, if that's possible. Harsh I know, but this showing completely destroys the romantic vision I have of capes. If yours even is a cape; it's not. It's too long. It's a cloak.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Dapper Chap said:


> I own 2 Inverness capes..(or apparently they are actually called an Ulster cape). And when suitably cold they go splendidly with my shooting suits
> View attachment 40922
> View attachment 40923
> View attachment 40924
> ...


Love the pieces individually.

I follow the concept that there should only be one star on the stage at a time and the other pieces are supporting cast.

Not my thing but I admire the joie de vivre.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Love the pieces individually.
> 
> I follow the concept that there should only be one star on the stage at a time and the other pieces are supporting cast.
> 
> ...


Indeed, I couldn't do it, but, as do you, I applaud those who can!


----------



## rpm (Jul 3, 2014)

My general view of the world is reactionary, but my lifestyle sensibilities are conservative (obviously, or I wouldn't be on the Internet... heh heh). In modern France, about the only men who could get away with wearing capes would be 1. priests and 2. army officers (for whom it is in fact the appropriate cloak for their official outdoor gala uniform).

On occasion I have seen certain men's religious confraternities or chivalric orders marching in capes in Catholic pilgrimages or processions and they definitely looked "costume party"-esque, not the least due to the rather... approximative (to put it as charitably as possible) cut and craftsmanship of the garments in question.

However, even with a better cape I think their modern, low-cut citidine Oxford or Oxford-like shoes would have doomed the look. Most citidine shoes aren't well-adapted for adverse/chilly weather or the countryside, which is when/where one would be more likely to need some sort of outerwear. A cape usually requires boots to work, in my opinion - and boots hardier than chukkas or Jodhpurs. Perhaps morning dress with Balmorals, a hat and a cloak could work, though that would be straying into "vintage" territory: I know some men who like going about like that, but it's not really my thing.

All the same, I suppose I *might* consider wearing a cloak of sorts to a shooting session, where the wardrobe is effectively unchanged since the 1920s (what with the shooting socks, garters and knickers).


----------

